

Teens Prefer SMS, Hate calling - omfut
http://latestgeeknews.blogspot.com/2010/10/teens-prefer-sms-hate-calling.html

======
prat
I was annoyed at my cousin (14) who kept texting the entire time I was
visiting - non-stop. knowing him to be a smart kid otherwise, I asked wasn't
this going back in technology when you could call and convey the message in a
few seconds? He seemed to agree but couldn't kick the habit.

That made me thinking, that when it comes to communication, we as men (or
atleast the more introverted among us - language-usage-wise) always prefer
lower and lower levels of intimacy while communicating with friends - texting
is preferable to email is preferable to calling is preferable to meeting.. I
wonder if a semaphore simulation on a cellphone would ever catch up!

------
dlsspy
I do as well. I can take SMS on my own time, in my browser, and answer
thoughtfully when I feel like it.

The advocates of a "quick call" are really quite selfish. It may be quick for
_you_ , but it really sucks for me when I'm in a meeting, deep in
conversation, in the restroom, or any other situation when my phone tends to
ring.

Of course, Scott Adams went into more detail:
[http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/wireless_voice_calls_are_obsol...](http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/wireless_voice_calls_are_obsolete/)

------
MrFlibble
Ah yes, spending 5 minutes and 15 texts to accomplish what a quick 30 second
phone call would have done.

------
wlievens
I hate SMS. My fingers are too unwieldly to type long messages on a cellphone.

~~~
dlsspy
Android makes it pretty easy to use your voice to send an SMS. I use that to
SMS while driving. It's not _perfect_ , but it works well enough.

Example: <http://twitter.com/#!/dlsspy/status/25834585904>

